# Atmos clock runs fast



## chris8

hi, i have a JLC atmos clock that is in lovely condition but constantly runs fast, can anyone advise me on how i can slow it down please? the adjustment lever moves ok, I've tried moving it in both directions in differing amounts but still the clock runs fast. the levelling "bubble" also looks to be in the exact right place. does anyone have any ideas on how else I might adjust the timekeeping please?


----------



## peakay

Hi Chris, welcome to WUS.

I'm not an expert on the Atmos but I do own one; how fast is it running? Usually only small movements of the (S)low/(F)ast - (R)etard/(A)dvance lever are needed to adjust for small inaccuracies, if it's making no difference it may need servicing?

How long have you owned it, do you know it's age and history, has it ever been serviced?

The service interval for the Atmos is 25 years, so it could be due for a service?


----------



## chris8

peakay said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to WUS.
> 
> I'm not an expert on the Atmos but I do own one; how fast is it running? Usually only small movements of the (S)low/(F)ast - (R)etard/(A)dvance lever are needed to adjust for small inaccuracies, if it's making no difference it may need servicing?
> 
> How long have you owned it, do you know it's age and history, has it ever been serviced?
> 
> The service interval for the Atmos is 25 years, so it could be due for a service?


hi, many thanks for your response! i bought the clock from usa arond 2yrs ago, it was just serviced by a (claimed) atmos specialist, it did certainly look in immaculate and lristine condition when it arrived. it has always run fast though but seems to have increased in speed in recent months. it will now gain around 40mins per week, which means i can't really use it for timekeeping. i tried moving the lever in tiny increments, increasing to much larger, but whichever way i move it seems to make no difference.

i wondered if it matters where it's situated, or what other factors may affect it's timekeeping that i could try changing. i'd be happy to get it serviced though, if it seems necessary, it is an interesting and lovely looking clock - would you know of anyone suitable to recommend please?


----------



## peakay

They don't need any special conditions, as long as the surface is level, solid and stable so it can't wobble around or be knocked then it should run fine. I got my one from the US about 9 years ago, it does need a clean and a case restoration, but it runs very accurately, probably only 3-4 seconds per day; it's about 40 years old and I've no idea if it's ever been serviced.

One thing to be aware of is proximity to any sources of magnetism such as speakers and TV's; as to servicing, I can't recommend anyone as I haven't serviced my one yet, but if you do a UK search for "atmos clock repair" you will get a few results.

Here's mine.


----------



## chris8

hey, yours is virtually identical to mine! thanks for advice, i do have ine on a sturdy shelf but it is close to items that may be interfering with it's timekeeping, i will clear everything from around it and see if that makes a difference.
thanks again, chris


----------



## Danka

A friend in the UK has an Atmos Classique & loves it enough to buy another one for his winter residence in the States. He told me that it's beautiful and runs perfectly on time. I have a question, however, for anyone who cares to help out. This friend found an on line source to purchase the clock. The company is Time of Switzerland. The price appears fair (perhaps even on the low side). Time of Switzerland will ONLY accept American Express and that seems a little curious because typically AmEx charges a higher transaction fee than other cards. Does anyone know if this company is reputable? The fear is that once payment is made and if the clock does not arrive, there might be a problem getting it sorted out.
Thanks, Danka


----------



## TimClaridge

I have several; of these clocks and have found that regulation takes time. These clocks are not particularly friendly to being moved be it on purpose with balance locked or accidently. Clocks must be 100% level. If adjustment is used up in either direction another bite is available by locking the slotted collar under the adjustment lever. On clocks where the Top lifts off is easy access, however on Door Type clocks one needs use of a cranked locking device or if possible loan of correct tool. I had Atmos Chinese style that did not respond at all to adjustments. Decided quite quickly to send to service at Gutlin Clocks Kings Road London. Mark there is clued up.....Father for sure is also knowlegeable but appears a little rough on the goods !!
Good Luck


----------



## kourosrsa4

dear friend you need to install some weights onto the pendulum in order t make it run slower


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for bringing a 2y old thread up again.


----------

